# PV -> Long Beach, best route?



## ddimick (Aug 9, 2011)

Home base is near Hawthorne and PV West, looking for the best route to PCH in Long Beach.

I've done it via Anaheim during last year's Tour de Cure, can't say I was in love with that route. Lots of trucks and poor road conditions. I drove it on PCH yesterday and that didn't look like a good way to live another year. Any better alternatives?


----------



## jlyle (Jul 20, 2007)

Weekends or weekdays?

Calle Mayor 
Anza 
Lomita Blvd 
Wilmington 
Sepulveda 
Willow 
Golden 
LA River Bike Path 
Bike Path


----------



## allroy71 (Nov 29, 2007)

When I road from LB to PV, I found Sepulveda better than Anaheim or PCH. There is always a bit of discomfort though!


----------



## ddimick (Aug 9, 2011)

Found an archived post on that "other" forum that suggested Western->Lomita->Wilmington->223rd/Wardlow. Has anyone done it that way?

This would be weekend AM.


----------



## jlyle (Jul 20, 2007)

Early on Saturday or Sunday, even PCH isn't that bad.

Western, Lomita, Wilmington, 223rd/Wardlow is a viable option to 

...Wilmington, Sepulveda, Willow, Golden...etc.

I've done both on Sunday breakfast rides to Long Beach from Malaga Cove.


----------



## ddimick (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks, Jim, that helps. If you see a guy on a white/red Look with a stupid-looking Fred helmet mirror, say hello. 

-doug


----------



## MTBMaven (Dec 17, 2005)

I somewhat regularly ride from our place in Pasadena to my mother in law's in Torrance. You can see my route through Long Beach and around PV here: Pasadena to Torrance by mtbmaven at Garmin Connect - Details 

On the weekends I find there is very little traffic on the Anaheim St bridge. The roads are not the best and the air quality is crappy some times but I have never had any issues on this section. The ride around PV is always nice.


----------



## d_buck63 (Feb 22, 2012)

Good to know- I moved to Long Beach a year ago and would like to start riding around PV again.


----------



## shokhead (Dec 17, 2002)

LA Bike Paths


----------

